# DIY Gyno surgery.



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

After a year long battle with gyno iv had enough and will be attempting to do the surgery myself. Iv tried all med options nolva, armidex, letro with no success. Im so tired of ai meds i will not peruse that option any further. I know it sounds mental but iv spent about 4 months considering it and iv watched many videos on youtube of the surgery (This makes me believe i am now qualified DR) and its really not that complicated. I have ordered all the tools i need and have almost got them all. I have also had a good look at the anatomy of the chest and there is no real immediate risks like arterys in the nipple area. The real risks are of course infection, and possibly need to drain the wound with a syringe of fluid or blood clot.

I know i can tolerate the pain but who knows how i feel when removing a gland from my chest but should be fine. But this leads me to question my options.

1: The hard way-attempted the surgery like the pros and remove the gland from the incision around the nipple. This will even with all the correct tools i have be difficult to do but doable.

2: remove the gland old school way through a long straight cut. Bigger scar but giv a fuk.

3: This one is the one that sounds most mental but is the most simple and will guarantee easy victory - remove the entire nipple and gland from behind it stitching it shut after. Sounds extreme but im heavily tattooed i have my entire torso tattooed then had the tattoos lasered off. I am now currently having my entire body re tattooed so a missing nipple would not be noticeable on me when the tattoos are finished in about 6 months.

Im pretty sure im going to attempt option 1 if i fail go into option 2 if this also fails then option 3.

If all fail then go hospital looking like a c**t

Shall i record it and upload it online for a laugh or would that be irresponsible because id hate to inspire a bunch of teens with naturally occurring gyno to copy me if i succeed,

ill either do it this friday if i get it all in time or next friday so i can recover for work on a Monday. If i do not post anything after next friday then i have potentially died in my quest of a titty free life.










Update March 2017. Mission accomplished check end of thread to see my beautiful gyno free nipple.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

No.

End of thread.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> After a year long battle with gyno iv had enough and will be attempting to do the surgery myself. Iv tried all med options nolva, armidex, letro with no success. Im so tired of ai meds i will not peruse that option any further. I know it sounds mental but iv spent about 4 months considering it and iv watched many videos on youtube of the surgery (This makes me believe i am now qualified DR) and its really not that complicated. I have ordered all the tools i need and have almost got them all. I have also had a good look at the anatomy of the chest and there is no real immediate risks like arterys in the nipple area. The real risks are of course infection, and possibly need to drain the wound with a syringe of fluid or blood clot.
> 
> I know i can tolerate the pain but who knows how i feel when removing a gland from my chest but should be fine. But this leads me to question my options.
> 
> ...


 Save and go private?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Save and go private?


 It would take too long i got things i need to do and this is holding me back.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Whoa.....

Erm....

Wow....

Go see your doc


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

You tried epistane?

Your post was TLDR


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Your not being fcukin srs are you????


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

I think you should pickle your nipple in a jar to show the grandchildren.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

yeah tried epistane to be fair it worked better than the rest but the gland tissue is not budging


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Do it.

DARWINISM!


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Tommy_Traps said:


> I think you should pickle your nipple in a jar to show the grandchildren.


 No joke if i have to remove it i already have the jar and alcohol to preserve it lmao


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

I hope this is a joke.

What happens if you past out from the pain and bleed out

infection?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Pics? Must be bad if you're considering mutilating yourself though.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> Your not being fcukin srs are you????


 100%


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> It would take too long i got things i need to do and this is holding me back.


 Like tweak your nipples?

Seriously, it's gotta be worth a few hours overtime a day to get the money saved.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

there is a guy out there who did a DIY op

i remember watching the video and it was gruesome

injected himself with a local anesthetic (general would have been impressive) then went to town on himself with a scalpel

guy had two full sleeve tattoos if i remember rightly

ill see if i can dig up a still

EDIT - that was easy


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I will be watching with interest. I think I may have a brain tumor and was thinking about DIY surgery too, maybe I can get some pointers from you.

Plus, if you're successful your next venture should be into the field of proctology, and you could remove your own head from your ass!


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm pretty sure you'd be able to buy lidocaine (local anaesthetic) online too. That will get rid of the pain side of things :thumb


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

swole troll said:


> there is a guy out there who did a DIY op
> 
> i remember watching the video and it was gruesome
> 
> ...


 i never saw the video but i came across threads of this if you could find it that would be awesome


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Grunz said:


> I hope this is a joke.
> 
> What happens if you past out from the pain and bleed out
> 
> infection?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

DTA said:


> i never saw the video but i came across threads of this if you could find it that would be awesome


 go careful if you do and bear in mind that you could EASILY cock it up even worse and have huge volcano craters where your nips use to be, at best theyll be even

for the sake of 2 grand all in id just start saving

(ill see if i can find vid but i doubt if its something theyd want posted in thread, ill priv message you it if i find it)


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Just pissed myself laughing. Thought "ill either do it this friday if i get it all in time" said "if I get time" until I read it again lol


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> Whoa.....
> 
> Erm....
> 
> ...


 Physiologist at least lol

best


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> Pics? Must be bad if you're considering mutilating yourself though.


 Fcukin ell ross you been cutting mate your looking lean in your avi man


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

If you pull this off you're a bad ass fair play to you. just be hygienic go to your doctor straight after your diy or to the hospital where you can be cleaned up and stitched up properly they'll have to look after you. Good luck you brave mother****er


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Go see a doctor. Not about your gyno, but about seeing a psychiatrist.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

DTA said:


> After a year long battle with gyno iv had enough and will be attempting to do the surgery myself. Iv tried all med options nolva, armidex, letro with no success. Im so tired of ai meds i will not peruse that option any further. I know it sounds mental but iv spent about 4 months considering it and iv watched many videos on youtube of the surgery (This makes me believe i am now qualified DR) and its really not that complicated. I have ordered all the tools i need and have almost got them all. I have also had a good look at the anatomy of the chest and there is no real immediate risks like arterys in the nipple area. The real risks are of course infection, and possibly need to drain the wound with a syringe of fluid or blood clot.
> 
> I know i can tolerate the pain but who knows how i feel when removing a gland from my chest but should be fine. But this leads me to question my options.
> 
> ...


 A trophy, for the single most retarded post EVER.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> Fcukin ell ross you been cutting mate your looking lean in your avi man


 Haha yeah I got a little fat off, realised I over did the bulk :thumb .


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm just off to make a DIY nuclear reactor...


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

see once that joint starts fading off you might have a good laugh at yourself , don't be crazy , start new thread in steroid section and get the help there through medicine


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm hoping this post is a f*cking joke. I have had gyno surgery 14 weeks ago and my chest is still sore. you will need to use lipo to even out the area around the excision otherwise your chest will be concave. Don't be a total tool, I had thought of this too (yes I have moments of thinking like a tool too) as I have done other minor surgery to myself previously (suturing wounds from fighting etc) however when you realise how awkward the positioning is and how much sedative you will need to be effective its a non starter. My surgeon said he had to burn some of the tissue out as it was sealed to the chest cavity wall. If you want to have a chat send me a message mate as the recovery isnt a walk in the park and you need a compression garment etc at the least.

From one lifter to another dont do this, I normally dont give a f&ck but this will not end well


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Don't forget to turn the webcam on. Live surgery sponsored by ukm :thumb


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

I paid £1400 for my surgery in Poland plus £600 for flights and accomodation/food etc for me and the mrs so came to £2k


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

10 o clock crack pipe


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DON'T DO IT!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Fcukin ell ross *you been cutting* mate your looking lean in your avi man


 Bad choice of words lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha yeah I got a little fat off, realised I over did the bulk :thumb .


 Nice one mate good job. And yea it's easy done over doing that bulk lol. I've just started a cut, I've lost 3kg in 3 wks and it's a bit unnerving watching the scales go down when I've been obsessed with them going up for the past 18 months. I just hope it's fat I'm losing and not to much muscle! I'm hoping the tren does a good job of holding onto that muscle for me lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> Nice one mate good job. And yea it's easy done over doing that bulk lol. I've just started a cut, I've lost 3kg in 3 wks and it's a bit unnerving watching the scales go down when I've been obsessed with them going up for the past 18 months. I just hope it's fat I'm losing and not to much muscle! I'm hoping the tren does a good job of holding onto that muscle for me lol


 I only dropped about 12 pounds total, don't think i lost much if any size, strength up on all lifts. Gonna try stop chasing the scales over winter and stay in shape haha.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Do it, don't listen to these beta phaggots. It will be a piece of piss, nowt can go wrong.

Not serious.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

So you've been doing your research already for how to do the surgery it seems. Have you practiced yet?

i suggest you fork out for this training tool and get a few hours under your belt first at least!


----------



## shockmaster (Jul 9, 2015)

good luck bro


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Bloke did DIY gyno surgery and uploaded step by step pics on a US board many years back so it is feasible. Don't forget the local anesthetic


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I done it on 2 paracetamol, used a knife and fork for the procedure then covered the wound with my "I am special" badge


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

General aesthetic probably better.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha yeah I got a little fat off, realised I over did the bulk :thumb .


 Did u have a journal on here. Great turn around


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

DTA said:


> After a year long battle with gyno iv had enough and will be attempting to do the surgery myself. Iv tried all med options nolva, armidex, letro with no success. Im so tired of ai meds i will not peruse that option any further. I know it sounds mental but iv spent about 4 months considering it and iv watched many videos on youtube of the surgery (This makes me believe i am now qualified DR) and its really not that complicated. I have ordered all the tools i need and have almost got them all. I have also had a good look at the anatomy of the chest and there is no real immediate risks like arterys in the nipple area. The real risks are of course infection, and possibly need to drain the wound with a syringe of fluid or blood clot.
> 
> I know i can tolerate the pain but who knows how i feel when removing a gland from my chest but should be fine. But this leads me to question my options.
> 
> ...


----------



## Typhus (May 9, 2016)

You're one brave mother****er, if you manage to pull it off I think you need to go down a different career path... Maybe retrain as a plastic surgeon?

All in all, good luck though. Go get them titties


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

As much as I'd love to see this, don't do it.

infection

nipple necrosis

crater deformity

scar

bleeding that needs to be cauterised

to to name a few


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Im a twisted individual.... So im following, good luck aha :,)


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

In - purely in the hope you see sense and don't do it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Flaxmans said:


> Did u have a journal on here. Great turn around


 I did but never really updated it after week 2 so just left it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll do it for you..........opened up a few people already so have experience


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'll do it for you..........opened up a few men in Brighton already so have experience


 We already know this @FelonE

:thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> We already know this @FelonE
> 
> :thumb


 Didn't get rid of their gyno but did push their piles back in


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Didn't get rid of their gyno but did push their piles back in [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_tongue.png&key=a3d0215de380b7549220b0779bd5f2276f35137fcc178ca2c594b9c6e5e3ed4b[/IMG]


 Haha!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I did mine myself mate. Really good job too. Can't even tell I ever had a nipple


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'll do it for you..........opened up a few people already so have experience


 Don't let him do it!

He offered to do mine and said the best way way going in thru the anus With a special tool and cream

Ive had to go back twice a day for the past 4 weeks for repeat sessions and my gyno hasn't changed

Hes even started going in thru my mouth


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Hows your sewing, maybe start off sewing socks for practice before attempting skin


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

DTA said:


> After a year long battle with gyno iv had enough and will be attempting to do the surgery myself. Iv tried all med options nolva, armidex, letro with no success. Im so tired of ai meds i will not peruse that option any further. I know it sounds mental but iv spent about 4 months considering it and iv watched many videos on youtube of the surgery (This makes me believe i am now qualified DR) and its really not that complicated. I have ordered all the tools i need and have almost got them all. I have also had a good look at the anatomy of the chest and there is no real immediate risks like arterys in the nipple area. The real risks are of course infection, and possibly need to drain the wound with a syringe of fluid or blood clot.
> 
> I know i can tolerate the pain but who knows how i feel when removing a gland from my chest but should be fine. But this leads me to question my options.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Just pissed myself laughing. Thought "ill either do it this friday if i get it all in time" said "if I get time" until I read it again lol


 Get him to do yours if it all works out ok :tongue:


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

f**k that right off mate

serious dont even attemp it you mental bastard


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> Your not being fcukin srs are you????


 The OP is a joke, surely?

It's only 1500-odd quid / 1800 euros for lipo inc glandular excision in Poland.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Get him to do yours if it all works out ok :tongue:


 Want to get personal over chest size do we? B)


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

OP, @DTAwhat does DTA stand for?

Don't Tempt Accidents?

Die a Titless Apparition?

Don't Try At home?

Dumb Thoughts Announced?


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

guaranteed you will end up in worse condition than you started, how you going to control bleeding? use a car cigarette lighter to burn it shut? you will be calling for an ambulance and put into a mental ward.

Why butcher yourself knowing the outcome will not be what you want? no point at all


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

Accept what you have and buy a sports bra.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Want to get personal over chest size do we? B)


 Hahahaha .....


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> The OP is a joke, surely?
> 
> It's only 1500-odd quid / 1800 euros for lipo inc glandular excision in Poland.


 "Poland" yea I think he's better off taking his chances with the Stanley knife lol.

what a bizaar idiotic thing to do! I suspect mental health is playing a part in the idea though lol


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Only one way to find out lol. Got my kit. Will let you know if im successful or fail. will video or take pics off the attempt. If I don't comment on this thread by tomorrow night you know I f****ed it up.

I'm confident i got this s**t in the bag a walk in the part no problemo

only thing that could stop me is too much bleeding.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Bloke after my own heart!!

Genuine legend if you succeed!!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Get your tits out for the lads.


----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)

All for Internet notoriety

Good night sweet prince


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DTA said:


> Only one way to find out lol. Got my kit. Will let you know if im successful or fail. will video or take pics off the attempt. If I don't comment on this thread by tomorrow night you know I f****ed it up.
> 
> I'm confident i got this s**t in the bag a walk in the part no problemo
> 
> ...


 If it all goes wrong you could always use the nipples to make a nice pair of earrings 

This is all very Hannibal Lecter.

She rubs the lotion on the skin or she gets the hose again....


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

This thread is funny


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

What the absolute f**k, this is hilarious. I say go for it, will be good practise if you ever need to remove a kidney on a Sunday evening.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Alright alright it didn't work.... I was sure I could do it but in reality that gland don't feel deep but when your sslicing around your nipple it's deep as f**k .

I cut from 9 to 12 and ultimately after an annoying amount of blood and swet I got the gland visible. I was trying to clamp it with the tapes but in the end i had to ssurrender. I could not do it. I clamped it numerous times but to pull it up and cut under it was too difficult. ..


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> "Poland" yea I think he's better off taking his chances with the Stanley knife lol.
> 
> what a bizaar idiotic thing to do! I suspect mental health is playing a part in the idea though lol


 nothing wrong with poland, had mine there as have many here and had A+ service


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

DTA said:


> Alright alright it didn't work.... I was sure I could do it but in reality that gland don't feel deep but when your sslicing around your nipple it's deep as f**k .
> 
> I cut from 9 to 12 and ultimately after an annoying amount of blood and swet I got the gland visible. I was trying to clamp it with the tapes but in the end i had to ssurrender. I could not do it. I clamped it numerous times but to pull it up and cut under it was too difficult. ..


 if its steroid induced the likelihood is it will be sealed to the chest cavity


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

jimbo83 said:


> if its steroid induced the likelihood is it will be sealed to the chest cavity


 100% dbol Caused It


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Op i will fully come have a go for you!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

DTA said:


> Alright alright it didn't work.... I was sure I could do it but in reality that gland don't feel deep but when your sslicing around your nipple it's deep as f**k .
> 
> I cut from 9 to 12 and ultimately after an annoying amount of blood and swet I got the gland visible. I was trying to clamp it with the tapes but in the end i had to ssurrender. I could not do it. I clamped it numerous times but to pull it up and cut under it was too difficult. ..


 Even on the NHS, many are left with deformities. Gyno surgery is best done by a plastic surgeon.

DIY gyno removal? You will fcuking butcher yourself.

Either best dumb post or best Troll post of the year


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Op i will fully come have a go for you!


 Its So f**ked up lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

DTA said:


> Its So f**ked up lol


 My middle names fuuked up!

Few lines ya won't care how wonky I sew that bad boy back on!

Totally Srs


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> My middle names fuuked up!
> 
> Few lines ya won't care how wonky I sew that bad boy back on!
> 
> Totally Srs


 I fully support this!


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> After a year long battle with gyno iv had enough and will be attempting to do the surgery myself. Iv tried all med options nolva, armidex, letro with no success. Im so tired of ai meds i will not peruse that option any further. I know it sounds mental but iv spent about 4 months considering it and iv watched many videos on youtube of the surgery (This makes me believe i am now qualified DR) and its really not that complicated. I have ordered all the tools i need and have almost got them all. I have also had a good look at the anatomy of the chest and there is no real immediate risks like arterys in the nipple area. The real risks are of course infection, and possibly need to drain the wound with a syringe of fluid or blood clot.
> 
> I know i can tolerate the pain but who knows how i feel when removing a gland from my chest but should be fine. But this leads me to question my options.
> 
> ...


 I ****in.want tti do that operation on you,give me the info and I will use my surgeons.hands,seriously. I have a very precise hand


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Photo of butchered nip?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

photos or this didn't happen.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Here u nipple lover


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Winning


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DTA said:


> Here u nipple lover
> 
> View attachment 128903


 The cut looks a bit jagged, not the steadiest of hands I take it?

you should have practiced on that game I showed you first


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

DTA said:


> Here u nipple lover
> 
> View attachment 128903


 holy s**t !! you just maimed yourself.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Did someone say it''s only 1.4k in Poland, seriously tempted at that price get rid of this annoying affliction.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DTA said:


> Here u nipple lover
> 
> View attachment 128903


 My Mrs has similar nipples I'm quite turned on now


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Dafuq


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Your a hero!

a stupid one but hero never the less for producing pics


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

The reason you can't do it yourself is it fingers through the fat, this needs to be broken up and then freed up with instruments to be cut out.

not as simple as it just sitting there floating around under your nip

have you stitched it? Watch out for infection


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Need pic of butchered nipple with spoon.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

The main think that held me back was actually cutting through with the scalpel. Were it's faty it was like trying to cut a chewy bit of steak....I expected it would just slice. Became more of a butcher than dr lol


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm fu**ing pissed though gyno is not cool..... I can still do strong man stuff cause we all know what's up. But I can't do mma with this at all.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Almost certainly it means more to you than it does to other people. In bodybuilding, we are perfectionists. Most men don't know what the f**k 'gyno' is, probably think it's something to do with womens private parts. I have not read the entire thread, but my advice is to see your GP and get them to give an opinion on the extent of it. It's possible the NHS will do the surgery if you have a mental health problem which is being made worse by the extra tissue in your chest,but it will be difficult to get it funded.a group of medical experts will make a funding decision it will vary from area to area on the rules , they will probably turn it down unless there are significant psychological issues ,the only other reason they may do it, would be if the Gyno was caused by NHS medical treatment..

I would see the GP anyway, because even contemplating 'home surgery' is rather worrying and be honest about how it's affecting you. Just to warn you, I myself suffer from anxiety about body image and once tried to remove a cyst off the side of my forehead, that a GP told me nothing could be done about and it may 'get bigger ' {the GP later got in some trouble over saying that to me and I got an apology from the practice manager}. I did it using a mirror a razor blade and scissors which I sterilised using boiling water and antiseptic. and basically cut it off. While it didn't hurt much ,what shocked me was all the blood.It was pissing blood and I felt faint , Luckily the bleeding clotted after some time.But then it started to throb. I went to the GP next day and saw a different one. I got the bollocking of my life, and was anti biotics for two weeks. I had to have a follow up appointment,where I was again treated like a loony {which to be fair I kind of am} and while it actually worked, what I did was small fry compared to what you are considering and like me you will not be prepared for all the blood .you could end up permanently scarring yourself in that area .


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

DTA said:


> Here u nipple lover
> 
> View attachment 128903


 Jesus , wish I had read the thread now, fu**ing hell. Good luck with that.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

Holy f**k. You actually tried. I'm equally impressed as disgusted. Go and show your handywork to a GP. Kinda proves its bothering you.


----------



## Wallis (Apr 11, 2016)

DTA said:


> After a year long battle with gyno iv had enough and will be attempting to do the surgery myself. Iv tried all med options nolva, armidex, letro with no success. Im so tired of ai meds i will not peruse that option any further. I know it sounds mental but iv spent about 4 months considering it and iv watched many videos on youtube of the surgery (This makes me believe i am now qualified DR) and its really not that complicated. I have ordered all the tools i need and have almost got them all. I have also had a good look at the anatomy of the chest and there is no real immediate risks like arterys in the nipple area. The real risks are of course infection, and possibly need to drain the wound with a syringe of fluid or blood clot.
> 
> I know i can tolerate the pain but who knows how i feel when removing a gland from my chest but should be fine. But this leads me to question my options.
> 
> ...


 Can't belive I missed this. You're a fu**ing hero mate. If you think it's doable and you've researched. Crack on lol


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

lol go back one page i failed


----------



## Wallis (Apr 11, 2016)

DTA said:


> lol go back one page i failed


 Just got there bud lol. You're still a hero man just for thinking it never mind trying haha.


----------



## shockmaster (Jul 9, 2015)

jesus f**k


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Can i stick my dick in your nipple hole?


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

DA HELL IS WRONG WITH YA?!

With all due respect bro....

*U gonna look like one of these porn sloots that have titteez looking like some blind git did surgery on them with a broken beer bottle!*

Dont do it, go buy a bra.

Might be the better and more aestheticly pleasant option for ya.

Gyno surgery is cheap in poland/czech rep. some lads have it done there for around 2k € only.

Including everything! Hospital etc etc.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

just thinking about it freaks me out.. I'm surprised that Nolva didn't work for you!!! you sure its not a cyst?


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

shockmaster said:


> jesus f**k


 is that what his real surname was?


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

your a fu**ing nut case

what was the end result then? see the slice a page back but it looks like you've remover the nip completely where its all tapped up?


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

seriously 2k round trip to Poland is a no brainer. that's where id be going


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

What a guy! I'm impressed, srs.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

End result is just a healing cut around my nipple.

But i now have an even more cunning plan.

Messaged one of them body modification shops. He can sort it for £400.

What could possibly go wrong. :/


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DTA said:


> It would take too long i got things i need to do and this is holding me back.


 You can get surgery from private places on credit.

Doing it yourself is a fecking stupid idea buddy.

Will not end well.

Anatomy isn't something you can "familiarise" yourself with, you need to know it to attempt surgery.

Know where the major blood vessels are? Sutures anything before? Sterile environment? Any pain relief? Nerve locations?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> You can get surgery from private places on credit.
> 
> Doing it yourself is a fecking stupid idea buddy.
> 
> ...


 Don't piss on this legends bonfire ay pal


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

DTA said:


> End result is just a healing cut around my nipple.
> 
> But i now have an even more cunning plan.
> 
> ...


 if they make a good job, they'll have a sudden business opportunity!


----------



## Svlet (Apr 15, 2013)

swole troll said:


> go careful if you do and bear in mind that you could EASILY cock it up even worse and have huge volcano craters where your nips use to be, at best theyll be even
> 
> for the sake of 2 grand all in id just start saving
> 
> (ill see if i can find vid but i doubt if its something theyd want posted in thread, ill priv message you it if i find it)


 2k private or is that via nhs


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Svlet said:


> 2k private or is that via nhs


 If you get it on the nhs then it will be free but I'd say yur chances are slim to none

Also theyll assign a general surgeon who's more likely to balls it up and leave you with craters

It's 2000 for everything including flights and accommodation to nao clinic Poland


----------



## Svlet (Apr 15, 2013)

swole troll said:


> If you get it on the nhs then it will be free but I'd say yur chances are slim to none
> 
> Also theyll assign a general surgeon who's more likely to balls it up and leave you with craters
> 
> It's 2000 for everything including flights and accommodation to nao clinic Poland


 Do you know how long id have to be in Poland ?

Think I'll start saving for this now


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

This has to be THE DUMBEST IDEA ON UK MUSCLE EVER!

Just take a loan out get it done properly and pay it back...or don't pay it back....the choice is yours (you decide)

In the big brother narrator's accent.


----------



## Svlet (Apr 15, 2013)

if your going to do it your going to have to tell everyone your name so we can add you on. Face book and watch it happen live


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Svlet said:


> Do you know how long id have to be in Poland ?
> 
> Think I'll start saving for this now


 3-5 days

Op one day, check up the next

You only really stay there for the extra days as it's not advisable to fly so close to surgery

Shoot them an email and they can answer all this

Majority of their patients are from uk


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Gyno can largely be an aesthetic issue you could live with and to risk making it look worse and giving yourself little man pointers is a little bit daft innit?

If you're really concerned then go to Poland. Cheap food, cheap surgery by surgons that do this in a sterilised place.


----------



## Svlet (Apr 15, 2013)

swole troll said:


> 3-5 days
> 
> Op one day, check up the next
> 
> ...


 2k seems very reasonable for the result and the long term life change it can bring


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Svlet said:


> 2k seems very reasonable for the result and the long term life change it can bring


 You're making us look like snake oil salesmen


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@DTA hows nip looking now, did you visit the body mods?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I did to again all healed how. Hopefully mods don' tdelete this thread again.

perfect job @swole troll


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

No need for anything else job done lol.

saved a mint.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

DTA said:


> No need for anything else job done lol.
> 
> saved a mint.


 s**t man fair play

how much £ in total


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

DTA said:


> No need for anything else job done lol.
> 
> saved a mint.


 What are you charging others for this service?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

swole troll said:


> s**t man fair play
> 
> how much £ in total


 Roughly £10.00 lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

DTA said:


> Roughly £10.00 lol


 wow

so was this done by the body modification 'artist?' or just someone you knew?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Did it myself in the kitchen with a scaple, medical pliers, rubbing alcohol.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> What are you charging others for this service?


 I don't think doing it to someone else would work lol. Too much blood.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

f**k. Good Effort mate


----------



## NostrilBrah (Jan 19, 2017)

DTA said:


> Did it myself in the kitchen with a scaple, medical pliers, rubbing alcohol.


 jesus christ mate, you are one brave crazy mother****er!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

top work mate

takes a set of spuds to attempt something like this and id advise anyone against it but with all said you did a good job lol


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

The photos are deceiving though because I cleaned it before each pic. There was actually loads of blood no joke lost easy half a pint. Used 3 entire bog rolls throughout to wipe blood away. At one point I cut a vein in the gyno and it bleed for far too long applying pressure didn't stop it for a good 5 mins. Was bleeding with my heartbeat quite worried for a moment lol.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice work mate, lol at the half pint blood loss though.


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Wow, nice work DTA. What was the pain like during the whole thing?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

thats because they use clotting agents during operations, not andrex


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

swole troll said:


> top work mate
> 
> takes a set of spuds to attempt something like this and id advise anyone against it but with all said you did a good job lol


 Definitely would not recommend doing it. Even though there's no arterys there it bleeds so much. If you faint might bleed to death.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

DTA said:


> The photos are deceiving though because I cleaned it before each pic. There was actually loads of blood no joke lost easy half a pint. Used 3 entire bog rolls throughout to wipe blood away. At one point I cut a vein in the gyno and it bleed for far too long applying pressure didn't stop it for a good 5 mins. Was bleeding with my heartbeat quite worried for a moment lol.


 That's amazing not only did you pull it off, but took the time to clean up and take pictures in between lol.

We need to get you on the list here, http://www.badassoftheweek.com/rogozov.html,

" Self-surgery is one of the most hardcore things a human being can attempt. Throughout history there are several ultra-bonkers cases of hardcore, moderately-insane individuals going under their own knife-wielding hands - a couple years ago this woman in rural Mexico gave herself a c-section with a kitchen knife while using hard liquor as an anesthesia. In 1999, a woman named Jerri Nielsen biopsied her own breast cancer while ice-bound in Antarctica, with her only access to medical professionals being through videoconferencing equipment. This group of psychotic hippie nutjobs used to get blitzed on LSD in the 60s and drill holes in their heads with power tools as a path to spiritual enlightenment, and this Italian neurosurgeon once finished a brain operation while suffering from a heart attack - which isn't exactly self-surgery, but still needs to be included among any list of hardcore surgical operations. "


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Was it just one nipple or both? Also how did you get the bleeding to stop ??


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Was it just one nipple or both? Also how did you get the bleeding to stop ??


 One nipple the right side. Just applying pressure stopped it. But sometimes when you got a big bleed. I stopped maintained big pressure on it for a solid 5 mind while I had a cup of tea break.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

wilko1985 said:


> Wow, nice work DTA. What was the pain like during the whole thing?


 Not so bad. The only crazy pain is the gyno itself actually has a sensative feeling. It has the same feeling as your actual nipple lol.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

I have to say DTA I doff my hat for you

great effort! How did they get so bad in the first place though?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Tricky said:


> I have to say DTA I doff my hat for you
> 
> great effort! How did they get so bad in the first place though?


 Ran a test e and dbol cycle in 2014 wad all good. Had some dbol left over. Well loads in fact so went against what people say and ran it alone. It triggered of the gyno and no Ai could beat it.

at one point I was taking 40mg nolva and 1mg armidex every single day! Still it wouldn't stop.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

DTA said:


> Ran a test e and dbol cycle in 2014 wad all good. Had some dbol left over. Well loads in fact so went against what people say and ran it alone. It triggered of the gyno and no Ai could beat it.
> 
> at one point I was taking 40mg nolva and 1mg armidex every single day! Still it wouldn't stop.


 That's not what you want!! Good job on the DIY removal. If I ever run a course in the future I'll be sure not to run dbol!!


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Tricky said:


> That's not what you want!! Good job on the DIY removal. If I ever run a course in the future I'll be sure not to run dbol!!


 Yea f**k that s**t. I tried epistane, test e, naps all were fine. Took dbol boom massive reaction went from no gyno to full blown lumps fast.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

DTA said:


> Yea f**k that s**t. I tried epistane, test e, naps all were fine. Took dbol boom massive reaction went from no gyno to full blown lumps fast.


 I've only ever ran epi and Superdrol and the superdrol I quit after 2 weeks because I felt like crap

tempted to move to the dark side but not ready to leap yet and I've much to learn


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Tricky said:


> *I've only ever ran epi and Superdrol *and the superdrol I quit after 2 weeks because I felt like crap
> 
> tempted to move to the dark side but not ready to leap yet and I've much to learn


 youre already on the dark side.

superdrol is much worse for you than test in every way bar scar tissue build up


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

swole troll said:


> youre already on the dark side.
> 
> superdrol is much worse for you than test in every way bar scar tissue build up


 I ran it before realising how harsh of a compound it really was. I assumed as my gym sold it that it was ok. It wasn't until I spent endless hours doing research I realised how bad it is. I couldn't finish the tub it made me so tired and not want to eat food at all. Quit after 2 weeks at 2 caps a day.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I have no words to be honest, all I can fathom is 'fair fu**ing play'.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Tricky said:


> I've only ever ran epi and Superdrol and the superdrol I quit after 2 weeks because I felt like crap
> 
> tempted to move to the dark side but not ready to leap yet and I've much to learn


 I waited years before I started. From my own experience I'd not bother to much with oral again injectables are much better. I've not used any gear since 2015 thinking about running just a pure injectable cycle sometime soon.

I know exactly what you mean about being tired. I remember being so tired on naps I was almost dragging my feet and at work I'd sneak away just to lie down lol. f**k that s**t.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

If you're not squeamish and scared of blood like %99 of people on here then get some numbing injections, scalpel and some stitching, you'll be reyt.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

im not sure what ive just seen - those pics are brutal


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> I remember being so tired on naps I was almost dragging my feet and at work I'd sneak away just to lie down lol. f**k that s**t.


 I do that without Naps.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> If you're not squeamish and scared of blood like %99 of people on here then get some numbing injections, scalpel and some stitching, you'll be reyt.


 I couldn't get hold of any numbing injections. Would come in handy having them.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Did you have to cut away at the lump to get it out or was it a mass on its own that just needed pulling out?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

jake87 said:


> Did you have to cut away at the lump to get it out or was it a mass on its own that just needed pulling out?


 Had to cut the entire thing out. It is 100% stuck. It's completely apart of the rest of the body. Imagine trying to pull your nipple off with your hand it's impossible. Thats what it's like. But you cut lightly and slowly release it. Lightly pulling with the pliers while lightly cutting as it slowly comes free.

it took about 4 to 6 hours to actually do it. But that's with tea breaks and taking my time.


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Just looking at the pics makes me feel sick lol, fair play but are you not worried about infections ect?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Haha fvcking legend, tea breaks too!


----------



## NostrilBrah (Jan 19, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha fvcking legend, tea breaks too!


 haha I think thats what got me the most, geezer has half a gyno hanging out his tit and hes taking pictures   legendary


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

united said:


> Just looking at the pics makes me feel sick lol, fair play but are you not worried about infections ect?


 Nah I'm confident In sterilisation. Dr's make out its difficult but it's not.

plus it's already healed. No infection.


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

@DTA I though cutting off a skin tag on my back was hard-core .....but no it's not ! Fair play you deserve a medal lol


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

DTA said:


> Nah I'm confident In sterilisation. Dr's make out its difficult but it's not.
> 
> plus it's already healed. No infection.


 I think a lot of meatheads are more anal about sterilization, etc. than a typical medical professional. Most doctors/nurses don't even swab before injecting.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> I think a lot of meatheads are more anal about sterilization, etc. than a typical medical professional. Most doctors/nurses don't even swab before injecting.


 i get where youre coming from, after all most these people are swabbing a bit of skin to stick a ml of oil into them self that's been brewed in a bath tub by a guy smoking a roley with dirt under his nails but even so it is better to be as hygienic as you personally can be imo


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> I think a lot of meatheads are more anal about sterilization, etc. than a typical medical professional. Most doctors/nurses don't even swab before injecting.


 Yeah definitely. As long as your fully aware what your touching and cleaning during your all good. I noticed nurses and Dr's plenty since then making simple mistakes. Classic touching things like a wall for a second then touching back to the skin.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

swole troll said:


> i get where youre coming from, after all most these people are swabbing a bit of skin to stick a ml of oil into them self that's been brewed in a bath tub by a guy smoking a roley with dirt under his nails but even so it is better to be as hygienic as you personally can be imo


 To be fair, oil-based injectables with a benzyl alcohol preservative are generally fairly resilient to bacterial infections even if they weren't prepared in the best conditions....


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

DTA said:


> Yeah definitely. As long as your fully aware what your touching and cleaning during your all good. I noticed nurses and Dr's plenty since then making simple mistakes. Classic touching things like a wall for a second then touching back to the skin.


 Yeah exactly, or they'll swab you with alcohol and then instead of letting it dry, they wipe it off with a piece of cotton that's just sitting on the table, lol.

I think they get really crazy during surgery though, they have a crazy handwashing procedure and can't touch anything afterward, etc.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

swole troll said:


> i get where youre coming from, after all most these people are swabbing a bit of skin to stick a ml of oil into them self that's been brewed in a bath tub by a guy smoking a roley with dirt under his nails but even so it is better to be as hygienic as you personally can be imo


 I think everyone that injects a ugl brought online for the first time has that moment were you inject it then just wait n hope you don't die


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Yeah exactly, or they'll swab you with alcohol and then instead of letting it dry, they wipe it off with a piece of cotton that's just sitting on the table, lol.
> 
> I think they get really crazy during surgery though, they have a crazy handwashing procedure and can't touch anything afterward, etc.


 I had a large gash not too long ago that I'd tried to just use them stick on butterfly stiches with to close. But it wouldn't heal. I went to the Dr's to get them to stich it. The wound was held shut but clearly not stuck.

The Dr bare handed went to press the wound I said "it will bleed if you press it" she blanked me and continues presses it and blood seeps out onto her two finger...

The f**k lol.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

DTA said:


> Had to cut the entire thing out. It is 100% stuck. It's completely apart of the rest of the body. Imagine trying to pull your nipple off with your hand it's impossible. Thats what it's like. But you cut lightly and slowly release it. Lightly pulling with the pliers while lightly cutting as it slowly comes free.
> 
> it took about 4 to 6 hours to actually do it. But that's with tea breaks and taking my time.


 Triple hard mate. Blood don't bother me but if I started pulling that out of my chest is would s**t it. Spose adrenaline keeps you going


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> Yeah definitely. As long as your fully aware what your touching and cleaning during your all good. I noticed nurses and Dr's plenty since then making simple mistakes. Classic touching things like a wall for a second then touching back to the skin.


 I couldn't help but keep thinking that if that potty falls off the shelf, you'll pick it up then carry on....


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I couldn't help but keep thinking that if that potty falls off the shelf, you'll pick it up then carry on....


 Lol that pic is of it healed. Taken while I was having a s**t. Especially for UK muscle.

exclusive.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> Lol that pic is of it healed. Taken while I was having a s**t. Especially for UK muscle.
> 
> exclusive.


 Bit too honest there. Haha.

When I was a kid I got a veruuca and I remember using the nail clippers to cut around it as the skin was dry around it, then after cutting all the way around it and twisting it as much as I could in either direction I tried to pull it out as my sister said I had to get all the 'root' out and I almost peed as the pain was real sudden and intense.

A bit later my sister had a look and was gonna do the same but I told her to f'k off. I spent a few days twisting it and having to walk on the side of my foot and then some of it must have died that was attached to the inside of my foot and I managed to twist it and pull it out, still hurt and bled though.

The nipple would take some doing.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

DTA said:


> I couldn't get hold of any numbing injections. Would come in handy having them.


 I saw some on united pharmacies... I remember because I was thinking about jabbing my thighs before a thai fight lmao :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I saw some on united pharmacies... I remember because I was thinking about jabbing my thighs before a thai fight lmao :lol: :lol:


 Lmao not heard of that before.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Bit too honest there. Haha.
> 
> When I was a kid I got a veruuca and I remember using the nail clippers to cut around it as the skin was dry around it, then after cutting all the way around it and twisting it as much as I could in either direction I tried to pull it out as my sister said I had to get all the 'root' out and I almost peed as the pain was real sudden and intense.
> 
> ...


 I had a gradual tolerance built up for pain i think. I've always suffered from ingrown toenails since a kid. Like your foot it was agony horrible. I have that operation about 5 times were they cut your entire nail off and inject it so the nail don't grow back. But strangely I have invincible nails that always grow back lol.

So in the end rather than go thro all the bullshit of going to Dr's and waiting long periods to have them removed I started doing the surgery myself. I used to find it so painful but over time it's nothing anymore. Been removing my big toe nails for years now. I had to do it the leaving it for months while waiting for an operation it would get so infected someone would accidentally tread on my toe and it hurt so much it was horrible.

Then I was into tattooing and I tattooed my entire leg arm and chest myself. In jail I got covered in even more s**t tattoos cut in with razors.

Few years later I wanted to remove these tattoos so I brought the laser machine and removed them myself. That was really painful. But before the laser I used an acid called tca to remove some tattoos too. I even lasered a tattoo out my ear, off my face and one out my mouth they hurt.

I done loads of weird nutty s**t over the years. I don't even need pain relief at the dentist anymore. I just have the work done without numbing because I hate having a numb face.

Cutting out the gyno didn't seem too crazy in the grand scale of my life lol.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Bit too honest there. Haha.
> 
> When I was a kid I got a veruuca and I remember using the nail clippers to cut around it as the skin was dry around it, then after cutting all the way around it and twisting it as much as I could in either direction I tried to pull it out as my sister said I had to get all the 'root' out and I almost peed as the pain was real sudden and intense.
> 
> ...


 I did the exact same. Sat on my landing, about 11pm on a school night, no older than 13.

Painful as he'll.. sweating out, whilst digging into my big toe, was a relief when I finished though.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> I had a gradual tolerance built up for pain i think. I've always suffered from ingrown toenails since a kid. Like your foot it was agony horrible. I have that operation about 5 times were they cut your entire nail off and inject it so the nail don't grow back. But strangely I have invincible nails that always grow back lol.
> 
> So in the end rather than go thro all the bullshit of going to Dr's and waiting long periods to have them removed I started doing the surgery myself. I used to find it so painful but over time it's nothing anymore. Been removing my big toe nails for years now. I had to do it the leaving it for months while waiting for an operation it would get so infected someone would accidentally tread on my toe and it hurt so much it was horrible.
> 
> ...


 Definitely agree with pain tolerance build up. When I was younger very little hurt but since quitting the doors I'd say that my pain threshold isn't what it was. I guess my life has become easier and I've become softer.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Kill Kcal said:


> I did the exact same. Sat on my landing, about 11pm on a school night, no older than 13.
> 
> Painful as he'll.. sweating out, whilst digging into my big toe, was a relief when I finished though.


 Ha, maybe it's quite a common teen self operation.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

I thought the guy who cut off his own testicles after losing a bet was crazy I don't know who's worse

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://wesclark.com/rrr/testicles.html&ved=0ahUKEwj1kpPwlbnSAhWoIcAKHQGyDc8QFggdMAE&usg=AFQjCNGIRblbT4lroAMVPP3BIlPJzl-Uyw


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

The word Epic gets banded around a lot but this deserves it. Fair play mate


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

big vin said:


> I thought the guy who cut off his own testicles after losing a bet was crazy I don't know who's worse
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://wesclark.com/rrr/testicles.html&ved=0ahUKEwj1kpPwlbnSAhWoIcAKHQGyDc8QFggdMAE&usg=AFQjCNGIRblbT4lroAMVPP3BIlPJzl-Uyw


 I know which I'd rather do..


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

JUICE1 said:


> I know which I'd rather do..


 I know right...

bye bye testicles.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

This makes me glad I came back to UKM. Fair play to you mate. Mental, but well done.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ha, maybe it's quite a common teen self operation.


 Can confirm I also did this. I was about 12 :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumb


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

just buy a nice frilly bra and embrace those titties.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

@DTA

A few thoughts on this home procedure.

If anyone else was to have a go (and I'm not condoning it at all) but maybe this could be of some use.

Shave the area first.

Wash the area with antibacterial soap and use alcohol wipes.

Buy some surgical gloves, surgical tools,& stitches........disinfect everything!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUTURE-PRACTICE-KIT-PRO-EXPERT-DENTAL-MEDICAL-NURSE-STUDENT-VET-QUALITY-ITEM-NEW-/282117824941?hash=item41af8861ad:g:7zwAAOSw7NNUDhIR

Plenty surgical swabs.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STEROPLAST-PREMIUM-STERILE-MEDIC-FIRST-AID-4-PLY-QUALITY-GAUZE-BLOOD-SWABS-WIPES-/261886717336?var=&hash=item3cf9aa2d98:m:mY6pTjkCQ_3AuG5veB8S_BA

Get hold of a injectable local anesthetic like Instillagel, maybe also a cream like Emla (or other tattoo numbing cream).

This way you could inject around the nipple area and hopefully numb it completely.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/7-x-Instillagel-Local-Anaesthetic-Antiseptic-Lubricant-Sealed-Sterile-Packet-/332143015115?hash=item4d554434cb:g:hV0AAOSwuxFYuBs0

You could also use an ice pack to numb the area first and throughout.

A cautery pen may be the ideal tool to cut the gland/mass out as it stops the bleeding as it cuts (this is what they use in gyno surgery).

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fiab-Disposable-Cautery-Pen-High-Temperature-28mm-Fine-Tip-/262877488885?hash=item3d34b826f5:g:MjkAAOSw~AVYpeiv






A few concerns but easy to fix.

You are supposed to wear a compression garment after gyno surgery for at least 2 weeks, this will give a better contour and better overall result.

These are easily available on eBay.

Also fluid build up is common (seromas) This will sometimes go on its own but if not would need to be drained with a large syringe.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> @DTA
> 
> A few thoughts on this home procedure.
> 
> ...


 Medisave is also pretty good for medical equipment, its got e evrything from alcohol swabs and scalpels to hospital beds and vital sign monitors. In case you ever need to set up an operating room in a back alley...


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have studied this post as well as many online videos as well as equipment and everything needed to make this a successful job.

I will also be attempting this only i will film it!!


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

Ok so i have successfully completed my self gyno op.

I am now about to load pictures i also have videos. hopefully this wont get taken down as i consider this educational.

I do not recommend any one do this as as if your not steady or confident you could really pass out!


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

darknight1985 said:


> I have studied this post as well as many online videos as well as equipment and everything needed to make this a successful job.
> 
> I will also be attempting this only i will film it!!


 Brace yourself Bro lol its one of the most f**ked up things ever. Make sure someone is home in case u pass out.


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

Already done dude.

have videos and picks was not bad at all

View attachment 148635


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

darknight1985 said:


> I have studied this post as well as many online videos as well as equipment and everything needed to make this a successful job.
> 
> I will also be attempting this only i will film it!!





DTA said:


> Brace yourself Bro lol its one of the most f**ked up things ever. Make sure someone is home in case u pass out.


 Would you say he should get on hospital bed or strap himself to a chair?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

darknight1985 said:


> I have studied this post as well as many online videos as well as equipment and everything needed to make this a successful job.
> 
> I will also be attempting this only i will film it!!


 IN.....when the video coming out.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Would you say he should get on hospital bed or strap himself to a chair?


 Id recommend getting drunk lol


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

You know op. After I did it all was well but after it was fully healed the nipple still apperard puffy so I cut of my entire nipple. No lie lol is in a jar.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> You know op. After I did it all was well but after it was fully healed the nipple still apperard puffy so I cut of my entire nipple. No lie lol is in a jar.


 Surely you did both for symmetry purposes.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Surely you did both for symmetry purposes.


 Nope. Some girl was playing with my nipples during sex the other day and I could tell she was wondering wtf is going on in the nipple department lmao


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

That' an old pic that nipple grey as fuk now.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

This is one of the maddest fvxking things I've ever read haha fair play to ya mate takes some balls that :thumbup1:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Gonna need to see a pec with no nipple


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> View attachment 144991


 Ok ok, we take your word for it


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

Ha Ha Ha. I wish I thought of keeping it! I just ate mine.


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

Was such a pain in the arse digging around in there tbh. i'm just wondering how long it will take to bind the skin back together.

View attachment 148649


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

darknight1985 said:


> Was such a pain in the arse digging around in there tbh. i'm just wondering how long it will take to bind the skin back together.
> 
> View attachment 148649


 Depends how you closed it. Smash all the pics up in here lol.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

darknight1985 said:


> Was such a pain in the arse digging around in there tbh. i'm just wondering how long it will take to bind the skin back together.
> 
> View attachment 148649


 Nowt like a bit of kitchen towel to stem the flow of blood.


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

View attachment 148653


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

View attachment 148655


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

View attachment 148657


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

And just like that money was saved


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

View attachment 148659


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

DTA said:


> And just like that money was saved


 I think its totally shameful how these doctors can charge people so much.


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

Feel free to slate me. Try and remember that adrenaline is pumping and i'm saying stupid s**t.

https://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x6cjtqb


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

do have one just before this which I will put online in a bit.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

darknight1985 said:


> Feel free to slate me. Try and remember that adrenaline is pumping and i'm saying stupid s**t.
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x6cjtqb


 Lmao awesome. Nailed it.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

darknight1985 said:


> Feel free to slate me. Try and remember that adrenaline is pumping and i'm saying stupid s**t.
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x6cjtqb


 Holy shiiiiit, I don't think I'd be pulling it about. I'm not sure whether it warrants a like or a thanks!!

When did you actually do it?

Did you stitch it up?

Did you pop a few ibuprofen?


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

Was done last night.

yea was all stitched up there are pictures up.

I have had some ibuprofen today but not during surgery, was not allowed.


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

And this clip is before i started cutting it out like when i had the lump as a whole or sort of.

https://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x6cjvcb


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

darknight1985 said:


> And this clip is before i started cutting it out like when i had the lump as a whole or sort of.
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x6cjvcb


 Hurts to watch gives me flash backs lol.nobody knows that pain of clamping that gland


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

HA HA HA i just went in for the kill!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

F'ks sake, I can see this being the next 'routine requirement' on here to be a propa bodybuilder!! Looks painful guys, right in the nip!! :thumbup1:


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

In all seriousness, I do not recommend anyone do this unless your prepared to live with the consistences. I might have a scare after who knows. I will be getting a chest tattoo so it wouldn't show anyhow.

Second the pain is fu**ing annoying! After the first cut i was like what the f**k have i done! but then said f**k it, to late to turn back now and also said to myself that i've done loads of research and i have had worse in the past, there is no fu**ing way i could die from this. ( just a flesh wound) .

You see the lump and then have to cut around it bit by bit. I used some small surgical scissors and slowly got round while stopping and cleaning up blood from my chest and making coffee.

So can it be done!! hell fu**ing yes it can. shame there is not a doctor thats not hell bent on making a mint as it would be much better for you to lay back and let someone else do it, as to be honest i have no idea how the doc's can ask for so much money!!!


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

darknight1985 said:


> In all seriousness, I do not recommend anyone do this unless your prepared to live with the consistences. I might have a scare after who knows. I will be getting a chest tattoo so it wouldn't show anyhow.
> 
> Second the pain is fu**ing annoying! After the first cut i was like what the f**k have i done! but then said f**k it, to late to turn back now and also said to myself that i've done loads of research and i have had worse in the past, there is no fu**ing way i could die from this. ( just a flesh wound) .
> 
> ...


 You should start offering your services to others in need for a fraction of the price [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=1c1fe6402cd9b02245b6d62619a777e688723a2ad84e0eb35bcaca2df2ef6429[/IMG]


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

I wouldn't want to take away the fun of people doing it themselves.... Thats clearly a joke.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

darknight1985 said:


> In all seriousness, I do not recommend anyone do this unless your prepared to live with the consistences. I might have a scare after who knows. I will be getting a chest tattoo so it wouldn't show anyhow.
> 
> Second the pain is fu**ing annoying! After the first cut i was like what the f**k have i done! but then said f**k it, to late to turn back now and also said to myself that i've done loads of research and i have had worse in the past, there is no fu**ing way i could die from this. ( just a flesh wound) .
> 
> ...


 You're hard core mate, I've done some scary stuff in my life but I'm definitely not ready for self-surgery.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

darknight1985 said:


> And this clip is before i started cutting it out like when i had the lump as a whole or sort of.
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x6cjvcb


 Clip no longer works


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

Seems as if they have taken it down. Ha Ha i guess some complained.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

DTA said:


> View attachment 144991


 Lmfao holy fu**ing s**t...


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

So you cut into yourself without any anaesthetics?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I guarantee after having gyno surgery myself, you will not have got it all.

You may have got some of the gland but not all of it.

The surgeons inject fluid into the area to separate the gland tissue from the muscle.


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

We will have so see I guess.

I did have a very small amount of gyno like just over a pee size. I had my finger in there having a feel and couldn't feel any more. After a long time having it I new exactly where it was.

If not I'll be back in there! Is a little swollen due to trauma but will go down and we will have a look.


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

MFM said:


> So you cut into yourself without any anaesthetics?


 Why you got some for next time. Would be kinda handy.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

darknight1985 said:


> Why you got some for next time. Would be kinda handy.


 How the f*ck did you not die. :lol:


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Ahhh man I wanna see this vid :angry:


----------



## Gman94 (Jan 5, 2018)

You boys are off your ducking nuts!!!

Ruthless


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh my good lord.

I rarely post on this forum this is probably my first post in months/years. I've had gyno surgery years back and reading this thread has made me feel properly physically sick.

Fair play to you two lads I would never in a million years do this to myself I just wouldn't have the b*llocks.

My god I've seen all sorts on the internet and very little has ever made me feel this sick.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Links are dead but damn, crazy guy.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

I've seen some mad threads on here but this has to be the craziest


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

Just a little up date on progress.

Ok, so the day i posted here was the day after i done my self op. and everything looks great so far. my shape is back and most of swelling had gone down. there is a hardish lump where i was cutting out gyno but this is internal scare tissue. which will slower dissaper and become soft and even more flatter over time, so i am told by a trusted family doctor 

My "Doctor" did tell me that it was a bloody good job which i was a little smug about not gonna lie and said not to mention to people that i done it as it would cause many others to follow and to be honest I take full responsibility for my own actions so i was happy with that, but i really don't want people doing it! It was messy as hell and it does make you go light headed and if you can see though that you could pass out and that wouldn't be good for you!

Sorry the video has been removed from the first site and i can't find another site that will post the video, i have tried. anyway here are some more pictures hope everybody has a good year 2018

PEACE!


----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## darknight1985 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

darknight1985 said:


> Already done dude.
> 
> have videos and picks was not bad at all
> 
> View attachment 148635


 Absolute lad both of you (and the OP), I think I'm going to try it next


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

SwoleTip said:


> Absolute lad both of you (and the OP), I think I'm going to try it next


 :huh: you fffukin nuts aswell


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Not this again ffs lmao. I was thinking about this other day not to do myself but my gyno flaring a bit since jumping back on cycle and it reminded me of this thread.

Please don't do it :lol:


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

I thought i saw Katie Price here... just you lads


----------

